# Devo The Duck (Novel)



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 15, 2019)

If you're looking for a story with literally all of the above from drama to romance to adventure to wacky and flashbacks of time travel proportions, then I suggest you look into my story where I go on multiple adventurous even though I'd rather just sit in a club and get a drink and dance if you know what I mean. Every week there are two or three chapters done as there is also collaborations done within said weeks from different writers and different names that pop in and out. Anyways this book is one of a kind in something that you just have to read about. 

FA:
Artwork Gallery for DevoTheDuck -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Wattpad:
Devo The Duck - Devonaire Richardson - Wattpad


----------

